# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο δνε παχαινει?

## anxious4ever

πρηα το ρεμερον κ με παχυνε..μου το κοψε..κ σε 10 μερες παλι νιωθω οτι κανω υποτροπη..
ποιο αντικταθλιπτικο πηρατε κ δεν ειδατε μεγαλη διαφορα στο βαρος?με το ρεμερον πηρα 6 κιλα.
παλια λαντοζ..κ ολα οκ...ομως αν το ξεκινησω παλι τωρα εχει παρενεργειες..οκ ξερω δεν ειναι τελειο κανενα.
αλλα υπαρχει κ καποιο αλλο απο λαντοζ?
φυσικα εχω επικοινωνησει κ με τον γαιτρο μου κ περιμενω να με παρει τηλ..αλλα μεχρι τοτε θελω τις δικες σας εμπειριες.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## darkfighter

Εγω με τα λαντοζ ημουν αδυνατη δεν πηρα βαρος και μπορω να πω οτι εκαναν τον μεταβολισμο μου να πεταει οταν τα σταματησα πηρα καποια κιλα αλλα δεν ξερω αν γι αυτο ευθυνονταν τα χαπια...δεν θυμαμαι να ειχα και καποια τραγικη παρενεργεια αλλα ο γιατρος λογικα σου ρυθμιζει την δοσολογια αναλογα ..εσυ τι παρενεργειες ειχες?

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν παχαινουν τα zoloft ( αυτο την κοβει κιολας ) , effexor , cymbalta , seropram , cipralex , ladose ( αυτο παιζεται ) .............παχαινουν τα remeron πολυ , seroxat καπως , και γενικως οσα κανουν αγχολυση ................... παντα ειναι αναλογα τον οργανισμο ομως ......................η συνηθης παρενεργεια ολων , ειναι μειωμενη libido , και του effexor/cymbalta δυσκοιλιοτης , επειδη αμφοτερα ειναι αντιχολενεργικα .........

----------


## darkfighter

Ναι αυτο με την μειωμενη λιμπιντο το θυμαμαι

----------


## anxious4ever

το zoloft το παιρνε μια φιλη αλλα εγινε σαν φουσκα.. κ της εδωσε λαντοζ κ ξεφουσκωσε.
το λαντοζ αργει να με πιασει..κανει ταραχη..κλπ..εχω τεραστια εμπειρια απο λαντοζ.
χρονια το επαιρνα.
δνε ξερω..χρειαζομαι καθοδηγηση απο τον γιατρο..
ο γιατρος μου τελικα δεν μπορει να με δει για σοβαρα θεματα υγειας κ ψαχνω γιατρο.

----------


## darkfighter

Μην αγχωνεσαι βρες καποιον γιατρο και πηγαινε εννοειται δεν θα αποφασισεις μονη σου θα σε καθοδηγησει ο γιατρος και ολα κομπλε

----------


## anxious4ever

μωρε πως να μην αγχωνομαι?το ρεμερον με παχυνε κ το λαντοζ με πιανει σε 45 μερες!!

----------


## darkfighter

Το ξερω το λαντοζ αργει να σε πιασει...με το να αγχωνεσαι καταφερνεις κατι καλο?οχι κανεις ακριβως το αντιθετο...πηγαινε σημερα σε καποιον γιατρο και δες τι θα σου προτεινει πες του οτι θες κατι που να μην παχαινει και να σε πιανει οσο πιο συντομα γινεται αυτο δεν ειναι το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις στην παρουσα φαση?αντε πηγαινε να ηρεμησεις  :Smile:

----------


## anxious4ever

πηρα εναν γαιτρο ενος φιλου..κ με ακουσε..μου ειπε να μιλησουμε ξανα για να με δει την τεταρτη..
ευτυχως ακομα δεν εχω πεσει σε φαση χαλια..νιωθω οτι ειμαι στα προεορτια..σαν ακεφια..σαν μελαγχολια..σαν ολα οσα με εκαναν κ χαιρομουν τωρα πια δεν υπαρχουν..
εγω οταν παιρνω αντικταθλιπτικο χαιρομαι ακομα κ που θα φαω ενα φαγητο.
νιωθω ισορροπημενη κ εχω σωστες αμυνες.
νιωθω καπως ξεκρεμαστη αυτη τη στιγμη..
κ νιωθω οτι πρεπει να προλαβω το κακο που ερχεται γιατι οταν πεφτω ..δεν σηκωνομαι ευκολα.

----------


## anxious4ever

νιωθω οτι θελω να κλαιω για τα χρονια που περνανε..για την οικογενεια μου..για οσα δνε μπορεσα να καταφερω..επεσα...παλι.
νιωθω οτι θελω να κατσω σπιτι..δεν εχω διαθεση να κανω πραγματακια που εκανα οσο επαιρνα το ρεμερον..
νιωθω καπως...μαλλον επεσε η σεροτονινη μου.

----------


## darkfighter

Να σε ρωτησω κατι?Καταλαβαινεις οτι τα χαπια δεν γιατρευουν το προβλημα απλα το κουκουλωνουν ετσι?Ναι να τα παρεις αλλα παραλληλα πρεπει να κανεις και ψυχοθεραπεια μην το βαζεις κατω επειδη την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη δεν παιρνεις χαπια ...ο σωτηρας σου εισαι εσυ οχι καποιο σκευασμα!Αυτο απλα βοηθαει τιποτα παραπανω μην το κανεις θεο!Ψυχοθεραπεια...και βγαλε οτι εχεις μεσα σου μην το κρατας..αλλα μην συνδεεις την ευτυχια με ενα χαπι δεν το καταφερε αυτο να εισαι χαρουμενη αλλα εσυ αυτο απλα βοηθησε μην μενεις απραγη παλεψε!!!Το μονο ευκολο ειναι να πεσουμε και να μιζεριασουμε προσπαθησε να ξεχαστεις απο τις αρνητικες σκεψεις κανε κατι που σε ευχαριστει

----------


## anxious4ever

εχω κανει ψυχοθεραπεια 500 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ..κ ομαδικη κ γνωσιακη..κουραστηκα πια.
απ οτι βλεπω πλεον το θεμα ειναι παθολογικο..ειλικρινα βαρεθηκα να ψαχνω αμυνες τις οποιες δεν μπορω να βρω..φτανει..
εφοσον εχω βρει λυση θα ακολουθησω αυτη.

----------


## darkfighter

Ναι καταλαβα εντσξει υπαρχουν και ατομα που απλα εχουν παθολογικο θεμα εφοσον εχεις βρει την λυση αυτο να κανεις απλα μην πανικοβαλλεσαι δυο μερες ειναι θα περασουν!!

----------


## anxious4ever

παλια πολλα χρονια δεν επαιρνα αντικαταθλιπτικα ..ημουν σε ομαδα κ ειχα κ υποτροπες κ ολα..αλλα τις αντιμετωπιζα κ χωρις φαρμακο..
μετα τα 31 δεν αντεχω..κουραστηκα πια.
ναι αποζητω την ευτυχια σε ενα χαπι..πλεον το αποδεχτηκα.
ετσι ειμαι..αν ημουν διαβητικη θα επαιρνα παλι ενα χαπι..αν ειχα πιεση το ιδιο..αν ειχα καρδια παλι το ιδιο..δεν καθομαι να κατηγορω τον εαυτο μου που βρισκει αυτη τη λυση.
θελω να βρω ενα χαπι να μου ταιριαζει να με αφησει ολο αυτο να ευχαριστηθω την ζωη μου επιτελους.
κ αςε το παιρνω κ για μια ζωη..μεχρι να κλεισω τα ματια μου..δεν με πειραζει καθολου..μα καθολου ομως..

----------


## darkfighter

Εννοειται πως δεν υπαρχει λογος να κατηγορεις τον εαυτο σου για κατι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που τα παιρνουν μια ζωη και ζουνε με αυτα δεν ειναι κακο οπως ειπες αν ειχες καρδια αν ησουν διαβητικη κτλ.. θα επαιρνες το αντιστοιχο φαρμακο δεν διαφωνω καθολου ειμαι της αποψης οτι ο καθενας κανει οτι νομιζει σωστο για τον εαυτο του οτι τον ευχαριστει απλα αν μπορει καποιος χωρις αυτα να τα καταφερει δεν ειναι αναγκη να τα παιρνει συνεχεια...αν δεν μπορει η πιεζεται πολυ καλα κανει και τα παιρνει κι εγω επαιρνα και δεν αποκλειω οτι θα ξαναπαρω αν νιωσω οτι ειναι επιτακτικη η αναγκη η αν απογοητευτω πληρως

----------


## anxious4ever

ΤΩΡΑ ΟΤΙ θελω συνεχεια να βαλω τα κλαματα..ειναι νορμαλ?οχι μαλλον..
αντε να δουμε τι θα δουμε..
δεν εχω φοβο ομως επειδη πλεον ξερω..εχω μαθει..
απλα θελω να βρω μια λυση.

----------


## black_adder

> Δεν παχαινουν τα zoloft ( αυτο την κοβει κιολας ) , effexor , cymbalta , seropram , cipralex , ladose ( αυτο παιζεται ) .............παχαινουν τα remeron πολυ , seroxat καπως , και γενικως οσα κανουν αγχολυση ................... παντα ειναι αναλογα τον οργανισμο ομως ......................η συνηθης παρενεργεια ολων , ειναι μειωμενη libido , και του effexor/cymbalta δυσκοιλιοτης , επειδη αμφοτερα ειναι αντιχολενεργικα .........


ενταξει ακομα και το remeron σε μεγαλη δοσολογια η παρενεργεια να σου ανοιγει την ορεξη υποχωρει οπως και η υπνηλία . Τεσπα αχρειαστα να ειναι όλα αυτά...

----------


## anxious4ever

μα το ρεμερον δεν μου ανοιξε την ορεξη..εκανα διαιτα απο την αρχη που το πηρα κ πηρα 7 κιλα!! χωρις να τρωω..ειχα γινει σαν φουσκα.

----------


## black_adder

> ΤΩΡΑ ΟΤΙ θελω συνεχεια να βαλω τα κλαματα..ειναι νορμαλ?οχι μαλλον..
> αντε να δουμε τι θα δουμε..
> δεν εχω φοβο ομως επειδη πλεον ξερω..εχω μαθει..
> απλα θελω να βρω μια λυση.


εκοψες τελειως τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη από μονη σου; Επαιρνες δηλαδη ρεμερον και το εκοψες χωρις να το αντικαταστησεις με κάποιο αλλο; 
Αν ναι εχει πολλες μερες;

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν την εκοψα μονη μου..τον πηρα τηλ κ του πα παιρνω κιλα..εχω αλλη επιλογη φαρμακου?κ μυο λεει κοψε λιγο κ παρε με σε 15 μερες.
εκοψα..φοβηθηκα, του ειπα δεν θελω..επεμεινε..οποτε το κοψα..φοβηθηκα απο την αρχη..αλλα περασαν οι μερες..γιγαντωθηκαν οι σκεψεις κ τωρα εχω λυπη πολυ.το εκοψα 11/5.πανε δηλαδη 13 μερες.

----------


## darkfighter

> ΤΩΡΑ ΟΤΙ θελω συνεχεια να βαλω τα κλαματα..ειναι νορμαλ?οχι μαλλον..
> αντε να δουμε τι θα δουμε..
> δεν εχω φοβο ομως επειδη πλεον ξερω..εχω μαθει..
> απλα θελω να βρω μια λυση.


Ε ναι δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο να θες συνεχεια να κλαις θα την βρεις την λυση θα παρεις αυτο που πρεπει και θα εισαι μια χαρα  :Smile:

----------


## black_adder

σου είπε ο γιατρός να το κόψεις τελείως;
συνήθως μετά από διακοπή των αντικαταθλιπτικων φαρμάκων χωρίς να το αντικαταστήσεις με κάποιο άλλο ή χωρίς να το διακόψεις σταδιακά, μπαίνεις σε κατάσταση rebound (καπως ετσι αν δεν κανω λάθος το λενε οι γιατροί). Θέλεις να βάζεις συνέχεια τα κλάματα, είσαι ευσυγκίνητος, έχεις τάσεις λιποθυμίας και ζαλάδες. Έτσι όπως περιγράφεις ότι αισθάνεσαι, εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου γιατί το έχω πάθει στο παρελθόν. Το εχεις πει στο γιατρο οτι αισθανεσαι ετσι; Μηπως θα ηταν καλύτερα να τον ξαναρωτησεις;

----------


## Macgyver

> δεν την εκοψα μονη μου..τον πηρα τηλ κ του πα παιρνω κιλα..εχω αλλη επιλογη φαρμακου?κ μυο λεει κοψε λιγο κ παρε με σε 15 μερες.
> εκοψα..φοβηθηκα, του ειπα δεν θελω..επεμεινε..οποτε το κοψα..φοβηθηκα απο την αρχη..αλλα περασαν οι μερες..γιγαντωθηκαν οι σκεψεις κ τωρα εχω λυπη πολυ.το εκοψα 11/5.πανε δηλαδη 13 μερες.


Βρε ανξιους , εχεις πολλες επιλογες φαρμακων , εγω ταχω μαθει , ταλλαζω μονος , και εχω βρει οτι το σεροξατ μου παει πολυ καλα για το αγχος /καταθλιψη λιγοτερο , παιρνω και λιγο εφεξορ , με πιανει τελεια στην κτθλψη , οπως και αλλα μελη ............ βεβαια εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια απο φαρμακα , απλως ενημερωνω τον γιατρο μου τι παιρνω , ταλαιπωρηθηκα πολυ μεχρι να βρω τι μου παει , δεν τα βρηκα ουτε με την 1η , ουτε με την 4η , αργα τα βρηκα , μετα απο δοκιμες , δεν εχεις την δικη εμπειρια , ευτυχως για σενα , οποτε μην πειραματιστεις , αλλα μην απελπιζεσαι κιολας , θα βρεθει λυση ............

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε πουλακι μου..κ γω εχω εμπειρια...απο ssri κ ρεμερον..εγω θελω ενα κωλοχαπο να μην παχαινει..κ ολα καλα..δεν εχω αντιρρηση σε δοκιμες κλπ.
δεν φερνω αντισταση..αλλα οχι να γινω κ σαν φουσκα!
κ χωρις να τρωω..ειμαι χορευτρια..δεν γινεται να παιρνω 7 κιλα σε εναν μηνα!! παει πολυ!
δεν μου εκαναν τα βρακια μου παιδια..δεν κανω πλακα..με πιεζαν ακομα κ τα βρακια μου..ασε τωρα που εκοψα..οι ημικρανιες επεστρεψαν..μονο οταν παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο περνανε...τωρα κ πονοι περιοδου πολλοι κ ημικρανιες κ ΣΚΑΤΑ! γαμω την τυχη μου

----------


## anxious4ever

ποιες επιλογες φαρμακων εχω ωστε να μην παχαινω κ να μην εχω κ ταραχη απο ssri αραγε?

γι αυτο εκλεισα με νεο γιατρο να μου πει τελος παντων να τελειωνω με την ιστορια μου..βαρεθηκα..

----------


## Stavros

*Επειδή λόγω δουλειάς δεν πρέπει να παχύνεις καθόλου,μόνη μία επιλογή έχεις από Ssri-Snri:Φλουοξετίνη (Ladose)!Όλα τα άλλα είτε λίγο είτε πολύ,έχουν σχετιστεί με αύξηση βάρους!
Eπίσης το Ζoloft έχε σαν δεύτερη επιλογή.
H βιβλιογραφία λέει πως το Seroxat είναι από τα χειρότερα σε αυτόν τον τομέα (όπως και της Libido) άρα αυτό το αφήνεις σαν τελευταία επιλογή.

*To Wellbutrin επίσης δεν παχαίνει όπως και το Valdoxan (εκτός Ssri) αλλά ΔΕΝ είναι ιδιαιτέρως αποτελεσματικά άρα αποκλείονται.*



http://www.currentpsychiatry.com/hom...31cd13e52.html

----------


## Macgyver

Το εφεξορ δουλευει καλα σε μενα , και σε πολυ κοσμο , αν δεν εχεις ιδαιτερο αγχος ........... θεωρειται ενα καλο αντικαταθλιπτικο , σαφως δεν παχαινει , πιανει και νοραδρεναλινη , αν και στις αρχες κανει δυσκοιλιοτητα , αλλα με dulcosoft , η πολλα νερα και φυτικες ινες , παλευεται μια χαρα .......ταχω δοκιμασει ΟΛΑ , εχω συζητησει με αλλα μελη , και με 3 γιατρους .......ισως το μονο καλυτερο ειναι το ρεμερον , αλλα εχει την τρομερη παρενεργεια της ακατασχετης αυξησης της ορεξης σε πολλους .........εμενα το μονο που μου ανοιγει την ορεξη καπως , ειναι το σεροξατ , αλλα δεν εχω καλη σχεση με το φαγητο , λιτοδιαιτος γαρ , οχι γλυκα και λιπια , και το ελεγχω το πραμα αριστα ............

----------


## anxious4ever

διαβασα οτι το wellbutrin θελει να κανεις συχνα ηπατικα ενζυμα..που σημαινει οτι ειναι αρκετα τοξικο.
σηεμρα ξυπνησα καλυτερα..δεν ξερω εχω μπερδευτει.
ο γιατρος που θα παω μου ειπαν οτι δεν δινει ευκολα φαρμακα ..δλδ..δνε πας λες νιωθω παραξενα..κ αρχιζει να μοιραζει αντικταθλιπτικα..
εγω θα ηθελα να παω να μιλησω να δει κ να κρινει.
δεν νιωθω ιδιαιτερο στρες..σημερα ξυπνησα με ελαχιστο στρες..αλλα οχι ακεφια..δλδ ειμια πιο επικοινωνιακη κ δεν κλαιω.δεν ξερω τι στο διαολο θα γινει..οχι κιλο δεν πρεπει να παρω.
το ladose μεχρι να πιασει θα με μουρλανει παλι..το ξερω το χω φαει στη μαπα.
απο εφεξορ δνε ξερω..αλλοι λενε οτι παχυναν..αλλα τρωνε κιολας..κ ειναι κ αυτο ssri..
επιπλεον εχω πολελς ημικρανιες κ θα πηγαινα σε νευρολογο..για να μου δωσει αντιεπιληπτικο.
το αντιεπιληπτικο λειτουργει κ σαν σταθεροποιητης κ φερνει ηρεμια γενικα.
μηπως να το δω κ αυτο με τον ψυχιατρο..νομιζω ειναι κ νευρολογος.
τα αντιεπιληπτικα δεν παχαινουν κ φερνουν ηρεμια..κ θα μου περασουν οι απαισιες ημικρανιες που εχω απο μικρο παιδι.
δεν ξερω..μπορει κ να μη μου δωσει κ τιποτα.εχω μπερδευτει πραγματικα.

----------


## anxious4ever

εσυ macgyver..δεν παχυνες με το εφεξορ?λειτουργει νορμαλ στο θεμα διαιτα?
δλδ ο μεταβολισμος μενει στα νορμαλ του?τωραπ ου δεν παιρνω τιποτα εγινα παλι σαν τριχα..χανω κιλα για πλακα..μπηκε η κοιλια μεσα..λεπτυναν τα ποδια..πρεπει να χω παει 58 κιλα στανταρ..απο 65 που εφτασα με το ρεμερον..νιωθω αναλαφρη.

----------


## anxious4ever

διαβαζω ξενα sites κ το εφεξορ λενε ολοι συνεχεια οτι εγιναν ντουλαπες!! πφφ..
σκατα..νομιζω οτι το λαντοζ ειναι η μονη επιλογη..αν μου δωσει φαρμακο..γιατι πραγματικα ενοχλητικα συμπτωματα δεν εχω.ουτε στρες.

----------


## Macgyver

Το εφεξορ , το παιρνω καιρο , οπως κι ενα αλλο μελος που τα λεμε με πμ , γνωστες κι οι δυο των φαρμακων , οχι δεν παχαινει, αλλα μας κανει δυσκοιλιους , αμφοτερους ........ αυτα που ειναι νοραδρενιλικα , εκτος απο σεροτονενεργικα , δεν παχαινουν , αλλα κανουν δυσκοιλιοτητα και δυσκλια στην ουρηση λογω της αντιχολινενιργικης τους ιδιοτητας ............το σεροξατ μου ψιλοανοιξε την ορεξη , μοονον , κανενα αλλο , πλην του ρεμερον ...............τα αντιεπιληπτικα , δεν ειναι καλα φαρμακα , μονο σε αναγκη μεγαλη τα παιρνεις , αν αρχισουν και σε πονανε τα δοντια , κοφτα ...................και μην διαβαζεις σαιτς , θα σε μουρλανουν παραπανω .....το λαντοζ δεν εχει παρενεργειες , γιατι δεν εχει ουτε ενεργειες !!! υπαρχουν καλυτερα φαρμακα για καταθλιψη , λιγοι παιρνουν πλεον λαντοζ , ειναι το 1ο ssri που βγηκε ........ αμα θες να επιταχυνεις τον μεταβολισμο , λιγο καφεδακι πρωι , και πολλα νερα .........και η Β βιτ. επιταχυνει τον μεταβολισμο .......

----------


## Macgyver

> ποιες επιλογες φαρμακων εχω ωστε να μην παχαινω κ να μην εχω κ ταραχη απο ssri αραγε?
> 
> γι αυτο εκλεισα με νεο γιατρο να μου πει τελος παντων να τελειωνω με την ιστορια μου..βαρεθηκα..


Ταραχη με ssri μπορει ναχεις τις 1ες 2 βδομαδες , μετα περναει , ηρεμησε , εδω μιλας με βετερανο φαρμακοληπτη αντικαταθλιπτικων !!

Με αυτο το νικνειμ , θα εισαι ηδη αγχωμενη μονο που το γραφεις , μεχρι κι εμενα αγχωσες !!

----------


## anxious4ever

ελα ντε..το σκεφτομουν αυτο που λες με το nickname Μου..αφου ειμαι αγχωδες απο την κοιλια της μανας μου...τι να κανω?αυτο ταιριαζει..
τι 1-2 εβδομαδες?μονο?
αλλες φορες οταν το ξεκινω ειμαι σκατα κανα μηνα..δεν εχω περιθωρια.
σε 1 μηνα φευγω για σεμιναρια..
κατι πιο γρηγορο γιατρε?!α! κ να μην παρω κ κανα ποντο με θελω να μαι κορμαρα!
να βγω στην παραλια με διχαλο βρακι κ να πεσουν ολοι κατω..ολοι!!!
γινεται?ζηταω πολλα?
καθε απογευμα τριβω τριβω τα μπουτια να μην αφησω ιχνος κυτταριτιδας..
χορευω...τρωω σωστα..γιατρε μη χαλασω αυτη τη σιλουετα..κριμα ειναι...δεν ειναι?
λεγε! ποιο θα μου εδινες?

----------


## Macgyver

Kαλα κανεις και προσεχεις ..... εγω και δυο μελη , μας αρεσει το εφεξορ , ισχυρο αντικαταθλιπτικο , καθολου αυξηση ορεξης , αλλοι ομως ορκιζονται στο zoloft , το φιλιο μελος τον εχει βολεψει το cipralex , εμενα δεν με πιανει ουτε τονα , ουτε ταλλλο , μονο με το εφεξορ ειδα αποτελεσμα και το σεροξατ , το σεροξατ ομως , ανοιγει την ορεξη καπως , και κανει κι εθισμο .............. οτι σε φωτισει παρε , κι οι γιατροι πειραματα κανουν................. εγω παιρνω λιγο εφεξορ το πρωι , να παρω μπρος , και λιγο σεροξατ το βραδυ , φερνμει υπνο , και δεν προλαβαινει να σου ανοιξει την ορεξη , αυτα που λενε , μην παιρνεις 2 μαζι , ειναι μπουρδες , αμα ξερεις , ρυθμιζεις τις δοσεις απο το καθενα , και καταλαβαινεις ποτε εχεις φτασει στο οριο , το οποο ειναι μακρια .......εγω με 75 mg effexor το πρωι , και 15 mg σεροξατ το βραδυ , και καλα κοιμαμαι , και κανω και διαιτα , 1 κιλο/βδομαδα χανω , δεν γινεται παραπανω που να χτυπιεσαι , θα τα ξαναπαρεις μαζεμενα ............

----------


## anxious4ever

το σεροξατ κανει εξαρτηση μου το ειχαν δωσει μικρουλα..στην πρωτη κλινικη μου κταθλιψαρα..
το πηρα 3 μηνες..δεν με βοηθησε καθολου..εκλαιγα περισσοτερο για 3 μηνες κ βυθιστηκα στην καταθλιψη περισσοτερο..μετα με αφησαν πολλαααα χρονια χωρις φαρμακα..μεχρι τα 31 που μου δωσαν λαντοζ..το θεικο λαντοζ..μηδεν κιλα..τελεια διαθεση..ολα τελεια..
τωρα με πιανουν κ οι ημικρανιες μου που ειμια χωρις φαρμακο..κανονικα εγω με τοσες ημικρανιες αντιεπιληπτικο πρεπει να παρω..μου το χουν προτεινει αλλα το φοβηθηκα.
θα το πω αυριο στον γιατρο.
επισης..για τα αλλα δεν ξερω για θεμα κιλων.
κοιτα..επειδη δεν εχω συμπτωματα παρα περισσοτερο προβληματισμο..μπορει να μη δωσει κ τιποτα..δλδ το βλεπω κ αυτο το ενδεχομενο κ να πει αστο να δεις πως θα πας.
παιζει..
ενας πολυ καλος συνδυασμος ειναι λαντοζ 20mg κ ρεμερον μισο το βραδυ οταν υπαρχει στρες.
το μισο δεν νομιζω οτι παχαινει αν το παρει καποιος για οσο μεχρι να δρασει το λαντοζ.
το λαντοζ με κανει κ τριζω δοντια..σφιγγει στομαχι..κανω μυες απο την τσιτα..
ιδρωνω τα βραδια κλπ..ολα αυτα μεχρι να με πιασει..κ στρες πολυ στρες κ τσιτα.
πασχω κ απο υπερθυρεοειδισμο..ειμαι κ νευρικη απο την φυση μου λογω του υπερθυρεοειδισμου..
εχω νοσο graves..που κ ρυθμισμενη να ειναι κ παλι φερνει συναισθηματικες διαταραχες..
κουραζομαι πιο ευκολα.
οι αρρυθμιες βαρανε κοκκινο..τα κοκκαλα φαινονται σαν ακτινογραφια..κ τα ματια τσουζουν.
τωρα εχω παλι ημικρανια οπως εχτες.
ποναω δεν αντεχω αλλο.καθε βδομαδα ημικρανιες..μονο οταν παιρνω αντικαταθλιτικο σταματανε.
κ πολλοι γιατροι δινουν αντιεπιληπτικο οπως προειπα..
ομως μου ελεγαν παντα οι νευρολογοι οτι εγω αν παρω αντιεπιπληπτικο θα μεινω μια τριχα.
αδυνατιζει παρα πολυ.

----------


## anxious4ever

+ μηπως το οτι εκλαψα πολυ 3 μερες εφταιγε κ η περιοδος μου που τελειωσε σημερα?

----------


## marstay

Να παραθέσω λοιπόν την εμπειρία μου από zoloft, το πέρνω περίπου 4 μήνες και έχω πάρει 1 κιλό. Μπορείς να πείς λοιπόν ότι δεν παχαίνει, 1 κιλό μπορεί να έπαιρνα ούτως η άλλως. Βέβαια γυμνάζομαι συστηματικότατα και προσέχω (όσο μπορώ) τη διατροφή μου. Επίσης για αυτό που ανέφερες με το αντιεπιληπτικό, παίρνω σαν σταθεροποιητή το neurontin, δεν είναι από τους καλλήτερους σταθεροποιητές αλλά έχει λίγες παρενέργειες και σε συνδυασμό με το ζολόφτ δουλεύει μια χαρά, οπότε ίσως μπορείς να το συζητήσεις με τον γιατρό ώστε να σου βάλει έναν σταθεροποιητή που δεν παχαίνει και να κρατήσεις σε χαμηλή δόση το αντικαταθληπτικό, αυτά θα τα δεις με τον γιατρό βεβαίως. Καλό κουράγιο...θα έδινα μια ευκαιρία στο ζολόφτ πάντως. Άρχισε να με πιάνει σε δύο εβδομάδες περίπου από όταν το ξεκίνησα.

----------


## Macgyver

Η αυξηση της ορεξης , μπορει να ειναι απο την καταθλιψη , ανετα ........... μην τα ριχνουμε ολα σταντικαταθλιπτικα , η κτθλψη εχει πολλα συμπτωματα , αυξηση-μειωση ορεξης , υπνου ., αναστατωνεται ολος ο οργανισμος .............. ταντικαταθλιπτικα , ιδιως κατι σεροξατ και εφεξορ , που δεν τα πιανει το ματι σου , ευθυνονται για εκδηλωση βιαιης συμπεριφορας , και η κτθλψη σε κανει νευρικο και ευερεθιστο ............ για νευροντιν , το ξερω το φαρμακο , δεν τοχω παρει ποτε ομως .............. μονο lyrica εχω δοκιμασει , αυτο αστο , ανοιγει αρκετουτσικα την ορεξη ...............


Το λαντοζ συνδυαζεται αφοβα με ρεμερον , διοτι το ρεμερον, ειναι τετρακυκλικο , οχι ssri ..........

Kαι ο υπερ , οπως και ο υπο θυρεοειδισμος , ρυθμιζονται ...........ο υπο προκαλει κτθλψη ............ο υπερ , δεν ξερω .......υπερκινητικοτητα σιγουρα , και νευρικοτητα ..........

----------


## marstay

Εδώ που τα λέμε και το νευροντίν λένε ότι την ανοίγει αλλά τουλάχιστον εγώ κρατιέμαι...αν θες αντιεπιληπτικό που όχι μόνο δεν την ανοίγει αλλά τη ρίχνει είναι το topamax (αλλά δεν έχω εμπειρία ο ίδιος).

----------


## Macgyver

Το topamac ,τοχω παρει για να κοψω παλια το ποτο , ουτε το ποτο μουκοψε , ουτε καταλαβα κατι να κανει , αλλα τα αντιεπιληπτικα , πειραζουν τα κοκκαλα της γναθου , γι αυτο ειπα αν σε πονεσουν δοντια , κοφτο ..............

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν μου εχουν δωσει ποτε σταθεροποιητη...λογω μονοπολικης καταθλιψης, δεν κανω ποτε μανιες ουτε υπομανιες..ειμαι κουλ.
το αντιεπιληπτικο μου το χαν προτεινει στο κεντρο κεφαλαλγιας για θεραπεια της ημικρανιας..
λενε φερνει κ ηρεμια..εγω καταθλιψη τωρα δεν εχω..εχτες εκλαιγα κ προχτες..καπως ημουν.
σημερα ειμαι καλυτερα.μονο ημικρανιες εχω σημερα.
δεν ξερω..θα δουμε τι θα μου πει.

----------


## anxious4ever

εχω βρουξισμο..τριζω τα δοντια μου..στον υπνο κ φοραω μασελακι.

----------


## Macgyver

> εχω βρουξισμο..τριζω τα δοντια μου..στον υπνο κ φοραω μασελακι.


Αγχος/ενταση ειναι , απο θυρεοειδη μαλλον , οχι λαντοζ , τοπαιρνα 10 μηνες ,τιποτα τετοιο δεν μουκανε , αν και ο κολλητος μου , απο αγχος , τριζει τα δονυτια καθ υπνον .....κι εγω εχω καταθλιψη , απλη , οχι σουπερ , απο το 2004 , αλλα εδω και 2 χρονια , που εκανα δεσμο με μια κοπελα προ 18 μηνων , για 4 μηνες , απ το φορουμ μαλιστα , καταλαβα οτι η κτθλψη δεν ειναι ανικητη , θελει κινητρο , διοτι συνηθιζεις σε αυτην την κατασταση , και δεν ξεκολλας , και κανεις δεν εγινε καλα με αντικαταθλιπτικα , ποτέ , θελει προσωπικη προσπαθεια .............το 11-12-13-14 ουτε απο το κρεβατι σηκωνωμουν καλα καλα , και τωρα δεν με χωραει το κρεβατι , ψυχολογικα , οχι σωματικα ! , μην φοβασαι , ξεπερνιεται η κτθλψη , καμμια φορα θελει να κανει και τον κυκλο της ( λογια γιατρου , καλου ) , και την καταλληλη στιγμη , που εμφανιστει μια ευκαιρια , την αρπαζεις , και γινεσαι καλυτερα , εγω δεν πισωγυρισα εδω και 18 μηνες , αν και μονος εντελως , αλλα παντα πιστευα οτι μια μερα θα περασει , ημουν παντα θετικος , και δεν εχασα το χιουμορ μου το κρυο , ποτέ ...........................

----------


## anxious4ever

χαα εχεις πλακα οπως τα λες..
κοιτα εγω περναω θλιψη απεραντη κ στρες μονο αν συμβει κατι..ετσι στα καλα καθουμενα ποτε...
αρα ειναι αντιδραση σε καταστασεις..μετα απο κανα 2μηνο συνερχομαι.αλλα τοτε παιρνω φαρμακο για να συνελθω κ μετα απο κανα χρονο ή ενα μιση χρονο κοβω κ ειαμι καλα..
τι να πω..δεν ξερω..

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω δεν ειχα ποτε θλιψη σε ολα αυτα τα χρονια , αγχος ναι , οπως και κοινωνικη αποσυρση , ανηδονια , και δεν ημουν λειτουργικος , το παραμικρο μου φαινοταν βουνο , ουτε αποφασεις για μικρα πραματα δεν μπορουσα να παρω στο πηκ της κτθλψης .............αρα εσυ μη μιλας καθολου , μια χαρα εισαι , κι εγω σε κοβω να συνερχεσαι γρηγορα , αυτοι που εκδηλωνονται , συνερχονται γρηγορα , η δεν το περνανε βαρια , τους κουλ να φοβασαι ...............

----------


## Mariah

anxious να σε ρωτησω γιατι να παρεις αντιεπιληπτικο αν εχεις ημικρανιες? Ρωταω για προσωπικη μου κατασταση  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Σου ειχαν προτεινει καποιο? πχ Tagretol?

----------


## anxious4ever

γιατι μου το εχουν προτεινει οσοι νευρολογοι τους εχω επισκευθει..η θεραπεια για την ημικρανια ειναι τα χαπια επιληψιας.
απο μικρη μου λενε οι γιατροι να παρω αλλα εγω φοβομουν παντα κ δεν τα πηρα ποτε.
κ στα επειγοντα νοσοκομειων που βρεθηκα κατα καιρους απο βαρυτατες ημικρανιες μου το ειπαν οι νευρολογοι..κ ενας ιδιωτικος που πηγα..κ το κεντρο κεφαλαλγιας και στο αιγηνειτιο που βρεθηκα με κριση ημικρανιας.
πλεον εχω ανακαλυψει τις τριπτανες τις οποιες παιρνω συχνα οταν με πιανει πυρτοσβεστικα.
οι τριπτανες ειναι αγγειοδιασταλτικα..δεν κανουν καλο στην καρδια..
οποτε επειδη μολςι κοβω το αντικταθλιπτικ οι ημικρανιες μου επιστρεφουν, πιθανον να χρειαστει να παρω αντιεπιληπτικο γιατι οι τριπτανες οπως ειπα πριν κανουν κακο στην καρδια.
δεν μου ειχαν δωσει μαρκα φαρμακου..γτ οποτε το ελεγαν ανεφεραν αντιεπιλητπικο κ οχι καποιο συγκερκιμενο σκευασμα..απο club ημικρανικων που εχω επαφες..ολοι παιρνουν topamac.

----------


## nick190813

to effexor που επερνα εγω παλια δεν παχαινε παντως καθολου ,δεν ανοιγε ορεξη

----------


## anxious4ever

macgyver..σημερα κ παλι ειμαι καλα..ασυμπτωματικη..τι στο καλο να παω να πω στον νεο γιατρο?
γεια σας ηρθα επειδη εκλαιγα το σκ..ειχα κ περιοδο??
γενικα εχω διαθεση..δεν εχω στρες..
τεσπα..θα παω για να ανοιξω μια πορτα κ να τον εχω τον ανθρωπο just in case..να του πω το ιστορικο μου..κ αν κρινει αυτος..οκ..
για τις ημικρανιες θελω πιο πολυ να συζητησω..βασικα..που μολις κοβω αντικαταθλιπτικα επιστρεφουν κ με χτυπανε απο παντου.
μια ζωη αυτες οι ημικρανιες..πριν απο την καταθλιψη κ τα αγχη..παντα απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου!!

----------


## Macgyver

> macgyver..σημερα κ παλι ειμαι καλα..ασυμπτωματικη..τι στο καλο να παω να πω στον νεο γιατρο?
> γεια σας ηρθα επειδη εκλαιγα το σκ..ειχα κ περιοδο??
> γενικα εχω διαθεση..δεν εχω στρες..
> τεσπα..θα παω για να ανοιξω μια πορτα κ να τον εχω τον ανθρωπο just in case..να του πω το ιστορικο μου..κ αν κρινει αυτος..οκ..
> για τις ημικρανιες θελω πιο πολυ να συζητησω..βασικα..που μολις κοβω αντικαταθλιπτικα επιστρεφουν κ με χτυπανε απο παντου.
> μια ζωη αυτες οι ημικρανιες..πριν απο την καταθλιψη κ τα αγχη..παντα απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου!!


Mα γιαυτο τον πληρωνεις , για να του λες οτι θελεις ..............οι μεταπτωσεις , ειναι φυσιολογικες ....κι εγω εχω , ολοι εχουν , και οι εντελως φυσιολογικοι ανθρωποι , απλα εμεις τους δινουμε ( κακως ) περισσοτερη σημασια ......... τα αντιεπιληπτικα , κανουν και για πονους γενικως , ειναι για πολλες χρησεις ................ ημικρανιες , ειχε μια γνωστη μου , και της περασαν με ομοιοπαθητικη , με 3 επισκεψεις , αν και εγω δεν την πολυπιστευω , εκτος κι αν πεσεις στον σουπερ γιατρο ............τα αντικαταθλιπτικα επισης εχουν κι αλλες ιδιοτητες , το zoloft πχ. το δινουν και για τα πολλα νευρα .......παντως , trial and error πανε ολοι οι γιατροι , δεν σε ' κοβει ' ο γιατρος , και καταλαβαινει ποιο αντικαταθλ. σου ' παει ' , ψαχνοντας το βρισκει , απλα την δοσολογια θα σου ορισει , και την σταδιακη αυξηση .........ναυχεσαι ναχεις πεσει σε καλο γιατρο , στην πορεια θα το καταλαβεις .......

----------


## boo

το seroxat και το remeron μου ανοιγαν πολυ την ορεξη. το remeron ιδιαιτερα..πηρα 10 κιλα σε 2-3 μηνες.το wellbutrin και το zoloft δεν με ειχαν επηρεασει στα κιλα μου

----------


## anxious4ever

αν θυμαμαι καλα boo δεν επαιρνες μονο αντικαταθλιπτικα ...οποτε δεν πιανει..κ τα αντιψυχωτικασ που παιρνεις εσυ..λογικα κ απο οσο ξερω παχαινουν πολυ.
εγω δνε παιρνω αντιψυχωτικα.οποτε δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε..

----------


## anxious4ever

> Mα γιαυτο τον πληρωνεις , για να του λες οτι θελεις ..............οι μεταπτωσεις , ειναι φυσιολογικες ....κι εγω εχω , ολοι εχουν , και οι εντελως φυσιολογικοι ανθρωποι , απλα εμεις τους δινουμε ( κακως ) περισσοτερη σημασια ......... τα αντιεπιληπτικα , κανουν και για πονους γενικως , ειναι για πολλες χρησεις ................ ημικρανιες , ειχε μια γνωστη μου , και της περασαν με ομοιοπαθητικη , με 3 επισκεψεις , αν και εγω δεν την πολυπιστευω , εκτος κι αν πεσεις στον σουπερ γιατρο ............τα αντικαταθλιπτικα επισης εχουν κι αλλες ιδιοτητες , το zoloft πχ. το δινουν και για τα πολλα νευρα .......παντως , trial and error πανε ολοι οι γιατροι , δεν σε ' κοβει ' ο γιατρος , και καταλαβαινει ποιο αντικαταθλ. σου ' παει ' , ψαχνοντας το βρισκει , απλα την δοσολογια θα σου ορισει , και την σταδιακη αυξηση .........ναυχεσαι ναχεις πεσει σε καλο γιατρο , στην πορεια θα το καταλαβεις .......


δεν ξερω επειδη ειμαι ασυμπτωματικη μηωπς δεν δωσει τιποτα κμου πει απλα να το παρακολουθουμε..
το αντιεπιληπτικο με ψηνει να το παρω γτ φερνει κ ηρεμια σοτ νευρικο συστημα..κ θα μου περασουν οι ημικρανιες..κ αδυνατιζει..χοχοχοχοχο
(μιλαει η ανορεκτικη τωρα..) ομως δνε παυει να ειναι ενα σοβαρο φαρμακο κ αυτο κ φερνει μουδιασματα στην αρχη..
ομοιοπαθητικη εκανα για τις ημικρανιες κ εφτασα μια ωρα αρχιτερα στον ψυχιατρο..
με το που μου εδωσε ενα στοιχειο..μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες επαθα κλινικη καταθλιψαρα..κ του λεγα..κανε κατι κ μου λεγε υπομονη..βγαζει την ιδιοσυγκρασια το στοιχειο..ε σε 2 εβδομαδες περιμενα εξω απο τον ψυχιατρο κ πηρα λαντοζ.
δνε την ξαναπλησιαζω την ομοιοπαθητικη.
μουτ βγαζει ασχημα πραματα.

----------


## Macgyver

> δεν ξερω επειδη ειμαι ασυμπτωματικη μηωπς δεν δωσει τιποτα κμου πει απλα να το παρακολουθουμε..
> το αντιεπιληπτικο με ψηνει να το παρω γτ φερνει κ ηρεμια σοτ νευρικο συστημα..κ θα μου περασουν οι ημικρανιες..κ αδυνατιζει..χοχοχοχοχο
> (μιλαει η ανορεκτικη τωρα..) ομως δνε παυει να ειναι ενα σοβαρο φαρμακο κ αυτο κ φερνει μουδιασματα στην αρχη..
> ομοιοπαθητικη εκανα για τις ημικρανιες κ εφτασα μια ωρα αρχιτερα στον ψυχιατρο..
> με το που μου εδωσε ενα στοιχειο..μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες επαθα κλινικη καταθλιψαρα..κ του λεγα..κανε κατι κ μου λεγε υπομονη..βγαζει την ιδιοσυγκρασια το στοιχειο..ε σε 2 εβδομαδες περιμενα εξω απο τον ψυχιατρο κ πηρα λαντοζ.
> δνε την ξαναπλησιαζω την ομοιοπαθητικη.
> μουτ βγαζει ασχημα πραματα.


Δεν θα σου κανω διαγνωση , εκτος και αν ........................................σε χρεωσω !! θα το παρακολουθησεις εσυ περσοοτερο , οι γιατροι ειναι ευκολοι στο να δινουν φαρμακα .................τα αντιεπηλιπτικα , δεν ειναι καθολου ακακα , φιλιο μελος , γνωστης , εντοπισε οτι προκαλουν πονους στην γναθο , και μετα .............αστο το μετα , αμα νιωσεις πονους στην γναθο , κοφτα , αν παιρνεις μεγαλη δοση βεβαια , παντως το lyrica , που ειναι στην κατηγορια αυτη , το σταματησα γιατι μου ανοιγε την ορεξη , τα αντιψυχωτικα , ανοιγουν πολυ την ορεξη , καλυτερα μονο σε πολυ μεγαλη αναγκη , η ασθενεια αναλογη , οχι για κτθλψη .......................... κι εγω , την ομοιοπαθητικη , δεν την πολυπαω , οχι οτι ευθυνεται για τις ημικρανιες , η την κτθλψη , απλα δεν εκανε κατι να τις εμποδισει , ειναι πολυ εξασθενημενα τα ομοιοπαθητικα για να προκαλεσουν τετοιες παρενεργειες ..................

----------


## anxious4ever

το λυρικα τι ειναι?
κ ποιος μιλησε για αντιψυχωτικα?κανεις δεν μου χει πει ποτε για αντιψυχωτικα..

----------


## anxious4ever

α καταλαβα..το λυρικα ειναι αντιεπιληπτικο..
δεν ξερω ..ολοι οι γιατροι ελεγαν οτι επειδη ειμαι αδυνατη..θα μεινω τριχα αν παρω αντιεπιληπτικο.
κατι κανει με τον μεταβολισμο..οτι τον κανει να ειναι σε εγρηγορση..
εγω ειδικα που εχω κ υπερθυρεοειδιμο ειμαι κ αδυνατη..παιζει να γινω ακτινογραφια..
καλα δεν θα επιμεινω κιολας να παρω σον κ καλα φαρμακο..ο.τι πει αυτος..εγω προτιμω να μην παιρνω..
οσο για ομοιοπαθητικη..ο τυπος μου εδωσε ενα πολυ επιθετικο στοιχειο τελικα οπως αποδειχτηκε κ ανταγωνιστης της θυροξινης της οποιας εγω παιρνω για τον θυρ..κ μαλλον γι αυτο μου την εδωσε στον εγκεφαλο.

----------


## Mariah

> γιατι μου το εχουν προτεινει οσοι νευρολογοι τους εχω επισκευθει..η θεραπεια για την ημικρανια ειναι τα χαπια επιληψιας.
> απο μικρη μου λενε οι γιατροι να παρω αλλα εγω φοβομουν παντα κ δεν τα πηρα ποτε.
> κ στα επειγοντα νοσοκομειων που βρεθηκα κατα καιρους απο βαρυτατες ημικρανιες μου το ειπαν οι νευρολογοι..κ ενας ιδιωτικος που πηγα..κ το κεντρο κεφαλαλγιας και στο αιγηνειτιο που βρεθηκα με κριση ημικρανιας.
> πλεον εχω ανακαλυψει τις τριπτανες τις οποιες παιρνω συχνα οταν με πιανει πυρτοσβεστικα.
> οι τριπτανες ειναι αγγειοδιασταλτικα..δεν κανουν καλο στην καρδια..
> οποτε επειδη μολςι κοβω το αντικταθλιπτικ οι ημικρανιες μου επιστρεφουν, πιθανον να χρειαστει να παρω αντιεπιληπτικο γιατι οι τριπτανες οπως ειπα πριν κανουν κακο στην καρδια.
> δεν μου ειχαν δωσει μαρκα φαρμακου..γτ οποτε το ελεγαν ανεφεραν αντιεπιλητπικο κ οχι καποιο συγκερκιμενο σκευασμα..απο club ημικρανικων που εχω επαφες..ολοι παιρνουν topamac.


Εγω ειχα παιδικη επιληψια και μεχρι τα 18 επαιρνα tagretol και gardenal. Μετα σταματησα τα χαπια απο μονη μου και μεχρι τωρα δεν παιρνω τιποτα. Αλλα απο τοτε εχω τρομερες ημικρανιες που πολλες φορες κρατανε και μερες. Και δεν ηξερα αν φταιει η επιληψια ή απλως ειναι πονοκεφαλοι. Πολλες φορες κανω και εμετο ή κοιμαμαι ολη μερα. Περιεργως οποτε εχω ημικρανια μου ερχεται και υπνηλια, δεν ξερω γιατι. Και το μονο χαπι που μου περναει τον πονο ειναι το immigran, οτι αλλο εχω δοκιμασει δεν περναει. Οποτε ενδιαφερον αυτα που λες για την επιληψια, θα παω και σε καποιον ιατρο να ρωτησω. Ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

> το λυρικα τι ειναι?
> κ ποιος μιλησε για αντιψυχωτικα?κανεις δεν μου χει πει ποτε για αντιψυχωτικα..


Εμενα το lyrica με ηρεμει , και μου ανοιγει την ορεξη ............λαθος καταλαβα για τα αντιψυχωτικα , αλλα καμμια φορα τα δινουν υποστηρικτικα για την κτθλψη , καλως η κακως , δεν ξερω ......

----------


## boo

> αν θυμαμαι καλα boo δεν επαιρνες μονο αντικαταθλιπτικα ...οποτε δεν πιανει..κ τα αντιψυχωτικασ που παιρνεις εσυ..λογικα κ απο οσο ξερω παχαινουν πολυ.
> εγω δνε παιρνω αντιψυχωτικα.οποτε δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε..


ναι δεν επαιρνα μονο αντικαταθλιπτικα επαιρνα και παιρνω ενα κοκτειλ απο φαρμακα.απλα ενω ημουν σταθερη στα κιλα μου απο ολα τα φαρμακα με το που πηρα remeron αρχισα να παχαινω.το ιδιο ειχε γινει και στην 1η μου νοσηλεια, οταν μου εδωσαν seroxat εκει που ημουν σταθερη σε καποια κιλα αρχισα να τρωω διπλες μεριδες φαγητου.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Εγω ειχα παιδικη επιληψια και μεχρι τα 18 επαιρνα tagretol και gardenal. Μετα σταματησα τα χαπια απο μονη μου και μεχρι τωρα δεν παιρνω τιποτα. Αλλα απο τοτε εχω τρομερες ημικρανιες που πολλες φορες κρατανε και μερες. Και δεν ηξερα αν φταιει η επιληψια ή απλως ειναι πονοκεφαλοι. Πολλες φορες κανω και εμετο ή κοιμαμαι ολη μερα. Περιεργως οποτε εχω ημικρανια μου ερχεται και υπνηλια, δεν ξερω γιατι. Και το μονο χαπι που μου περναει τον πονο ειναι το immigran, οτι αλλο εχω δοκιμασει δεν περναει. Οποτε ενδιαφερον αυτα που λες για την επιληψια, θα παω και σε καποιον ιατρο να ρωτησω. Ευχαριστω


ε σαν το imigran ειναι το maxalt..πυροσβετικα το χρησιμοποιω για τις ημικρανιες..δνε εχει παρενεργεια καμια..το imigran μου ριχνε την πιεση..κ ενιωθα ευερεθιστοτητα..
με το maxalt μια χαρα.ολα αυτα ειναι αγγειοδιασταλτικα.
ειναι πολυ καλα !! αν δεν ηταν αυτα θα ειχα αυτοκτονησει σιγουρα απο ημικρανιες.

----------


## anxious4ever

πηγα χτες γιατρο..μου πε οτι δεν εχω παθολογια..οτι η καταθλιψη κ το στρες μου συμβαινουν μονο οταν μου συμβει κατι..οποτε μπορω αν θελω να παιρνω 10mg Minitran για συντηρηση..κ για Placebo..αλλα μου ειπε οτι το ιδιο κανει κ το ρεμερον σε χαμηλη δοση..\
οποτε αποφασισα να μην παρω..προς το παρον εφοσον δεν εχω συμπτωματα..κ αυτος μου ειπε αν κ εφοσον εγω το θελω.
αν ξαναπερασω περιοδο στρες απο κατι...θα παιρνω 7.5 ρεμερον για κανα μηνα μεχρι να ηρεμησω.
για αντικταθλιπτικο ουτε λογος.
εννοω θεραπεια σε μεγαλη δοση..δεν το χρειαζομαι ειπε.
η καταθλιψη μου ειναι συμπτωματικη κ οχι παθολογικη.
οποτε καθομαι στα αυγα μου..κ ολα ευχομαι να ειναι καλα.

----------


## nick190813

Συγνωμη ρε ανξιους αλλα ποσα χρονια εχεις καταθληψη?

----------


## anxious4ever

απο 17 χρονων κ ειμαι 39, αλλα εχω μονο οταν συμβει κατι κακο.γιατι?

----------


## nick190813

ρωταω γτ διαβασα οτι σ πιανει οταν εχεις στρες και μ φανηκε περιεργο ,δεν εχω ξανακουσει για συνεχομενη παρωδικη καταθλθψη...
πασχεις και απο εποχιακη?

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν πασχω..αυτο λενε οι γιατροι..εχω αυτη την προσωπικοτητα..οταν συμβει κατι τα χανω..μπλοκαρω κανω στρες κ μετα καταθλιψη..δεν μπορω να ελεγξω αυτη την αντιδραση σε κακες καταστασεις..
το παθαινω ΜΟΝΟ οταν συμβει κατι κακο..πχ θανατος ,χωρισμος, σεισμος, καταποντισμος, χαχαα..γελαω με το τελευταιο..
ποτε στα καλα καθουμενα..η καταθλιψη δεν ειναι μονιμη..σε μενα..φευγει οταν ξεπερασω το ασχημο γεγονος.

----------


## anxious4ever

οσοι γιατροι περασα μου λενε το ιδιο...οτι δεν εχω παθολογικη καραθλιψη..αλλα οτι ειναι η προσωπικοτητα μου ετσι..ειναι αντιδραση..ειναι ετσι δομημενη η προσωπικοτητα μου..
μπορεις να πεις οτι απλα δεν εχω κ ψυχραιμια σε ασχημες καταστασεις..τα χανω κ πεφτω κρεβατι.

----------


## nick190813

εφοσον δεν ειναι παθολογικη ,θα ελεγα οτι ειναι θλιψη τοτε...απλα εισαι πολυ ευαισθητη και ευθραυστη γι αυτο μαλλον αντιδραει ετσι ο οργανισμος σ σε ασχημες καταστασεις...
Παντως αυτο δεν το εχω ξανακουσει..περιεργο

----------


## anxious4ever

θα σου δωσω παραδειγμα..πεθανε ο πατερας μου..την πρωτη μερα ειχα πανικο..δλδ σοκ.
την δευτερη ξεκιναω κ ξυπναω απο τις 5 το πρωι κ τρεμω..κ νιωθω απαισια κ φρικη..
κ μετα δεν θελω να παω πουθενα..δεν τρωω..κοβω νερο φαι..μενω κρεβατι μεχρι να με πιασει καποιο φαρμακο πχ...γινομαι λειψανο σε ενα μηνα..κ περιμενω να περασει με καποιο αντικταθλιπτικο που θα μου δωσουν..μετα απο 2 μηνες περιπου..συνερχομαι..αρχιζω να τρωω νιωθω καλα..ανετα ..κ ξανα λειτουργικη..κ μετα ειμαι καλα for ever , μεχρι να συμβει το επομενο κακο πραγμα.
ο γιτρος χτες ειπε οτι θα μπορουσε να ειναι υποτροπιαζουσα καταθλιψη ..αλλα υπαρχει ενα μεγαλο αλλα...
δνε το παθαινω στο ξεκουδουνο..αρα μου ειπε οχι μνο αυτος αλλα κ αλλοι, οτι δνε εχω τυπκη καταθλιψη..στην ουσια αντιδρω με ασχημο τροπο στα ασχημα γεγονοτα..
πχ οπως καποιος οταν συμβει κατι κακο κλαιει..η στενοχωριεται απλα..εγω πεφτω κρεβατι..
θα ελεγα οτι εχω στοιχεια drama στην προσωπικοτητα μου..
που σαι ρε Nick! πετα κανα ωραιο να γελασω!!! εχεις αργησει!! αντεεεε

----------


## nick190813

καλα τοσο νταουν γινεσαι δλδ?και αυτο ασχημο μου ακουγεται να μην σ πω χειροτερο και απο καταλιψη...
δλδ καθε φορα π γινεται κατι εσυ κρεβατ...πωπ παλουκι.....Τοσο πολυ στεναχωρια ,παντως θα σ κανει κακο...
θα πεταγα κανα καλο αλλα ειμαι αυπνος ολη νυχτα και τωρα ειμαι στην φαση που κοιμαμαι ορθιος  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

αμαν ρε νικ...με εχεις μαθει αλλιως!
γιατι αυπνος?εσυ τι εχεις γενικα?δεν εχω καταλαβει..παιρνεις κανα φαρμακο για κατι?
καλα μη νομιζεις οτι το παθαινω σε κατι ασημαντο κακο..αλλα σε κατι σοβαρο.
μονο σε σοβαρο.ναι μου εχουν πει οτι εχω υψηλη κ ευαισθητη συναισθηματικη νοημοσυνη..ξερω γω παπαριες...πφφ

----------


## anxious4ever

ελΑ νικ ! το βρηκα! το περαξες κ σημερα κ ελιωσα στο γελιο!

"ακουσε με φιλε ,ο πατερας σ πρεπει να ηταν πολυ μ@λ@κας να στο πω ετσι....Και η μητερα σ στον κοσμο της..."

----------


## nick190813

> αμαν ρε νικ...με εχεις μαθει αλλιως!
> γιατι αυπνος?εσυ τι εχεις γενικα?δεν εχω καταλαβει..παιρνεις κανα φαρμακο για κατι?
> καλα μη νομιζεις οτι το παθαινω σε κατι ασημαντο κακο..αλλα σε κατι σοβαρο.
> μονο σε σοβαρο.ναι μου εχουν πει οτι εχω υψηλη κ ευαισθητη συναισθηματικη νοημοσυνη..ξερω γω παπαριες...πφφ


θελω να φτιάξω λιγο τις ωρες υπνου μου γτ κοιμαμαι στις 6 το πρωι και εμεινα αυπνος σερι ,να κοιμηθω πιο νωρις μπας και φτιάξω λιγο το ωραριο....
Εχω λιγη κοινωνικη φοβια...παλια ειχα παθει νοσοφοβια,κρισης πανικου και λιγο καταθλιψη η οποια μ κρατησε 8 μηνες... τωρα ειμαι οκ απο αυτα...και αγωγη δεν παιρνω

----------


## anxious4ever

ε μια χαρα εισαι ρε! ολα οκ...

----------


## Mariah

> ε σαν το imigran ειναι το maxalt..πυροσβετικα το χρησιμοποιω για τις ημικρανιες..δνε εχει παρενεργεια καμια..το imigran μου ριχνε την πιεση..κ ενιωθα ευερεθιστοτητα..
> με το maxalt μια χαρα.ολα αυτα ειναι αγγειοδιασταλτικα.
> ειναι πολυ καλα !! αν δεν ηταν αυτα θα ειχα αυτοκτονησει σιγουρα απο ημικρανιες.


Σε καταλαβαινω για τις ημικρανιες, τουλαχιστον βρηκες φαρμακα που σε βοηθουν. Εγω παντως που ειχα κανει παλιοτερα και αξονικη δεν ειχε βρει τιποτα, αν και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο η αξονικη θα εβρισκε κατι.

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν βρισκει κατι στις ημικρανιες..μονο που εμενα ειχε δειξει μια μικρη πυκνοτητα σε εκεινο το σημειο που πονω συνεχεια..δλδ καποια αγγεια δεν αιματωνουν σωστα τον εγκεφαλο εκει.
δεν πρεπει να ποναω μου ειχαν πει..να μη ντο αφηνω γιατι μπορει να παθω εγκεφαλικο.οποτε οταν εχω αυρα ..το καταλαβαινω κ παιρνω μαξαλτ.θαυματουργο!

----------


## Macgyver

> δεν πασχω..αυτο λενε οι γιατροι..εχω αυτη την προσωπικοτητα..οταν συμβει κατι τα χανω..μπλοκαρω κανω στρες κ μετα καταθλιψη..δεν μπορω να ελεγξω αυτη την αντιδραση σε κακες καταστασεις..
> το παθαινω ΜΟΝΟ οταν συμβει κατι κακο..πχ θανατος ,χωρισμος, σεισμος, καταποντισμος, χαχαα..γελαω με το τελευταιο..
> ποτε στα καλα καθουμενα..η καταθλιψη δεν ειναι μονιμη..σε μενα..φευγει οταν ξεπερασω το ασχημο γεγονος.


Δεν νομιζω οτι εχεις σκαταθλιψη , η σκαταθλιψη εχει συγκεκριμενη συμπτωματολογια ................ φυσικο ειναι να στεναχωριεσαι οταν συμβαινουν δυσαρεστα , μην βαφτιζουμε την στεναχωρια κτθλψη ..........εγω πχ. που οντως εχω σκαταθλιψη ( οχι , παιζουμε ) , δεν υπαρχει καποια αιτια για ναχω , και στεναχωριεμαι πολυ δυσκολα για κατι ........... ειναι θεμα ιδιοσυγκρασιας .......

----------


## anxious4ever

κοιτα..απλα οταν στενοχωριεμαι ξεφευγει απο τα ορια της στενοχωριας..
μιλαμε για πρωινη αφυπνιση με τρεμουλα για βδομαδες πολλες..μηδεν φαγητο, ουτε νερο δεν πινω..με το ζορι πινω..καθομαι κρεβατι κ σιγα σιγα ολα ειναι μαυρα..μαυρη η ζωη.κενη..σαν να νιωθω ερημια..κλαματα κ μαυριλα..χασιμο 6-7 κιλων σε 1 μηνα..ζαλαδες, τρεμουν τα ποδια..τα χερια..νιωθω αχρηστη κ ολα μου μοιαζουν καταθλιπτικα κ σαν νεκροταφειο..
καταθλιψη ειναι..απλα ειναι μειζων καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο..ετσι μου λενε..δεν ειναι η τυπικη καταθλιψη τοτο ξεκουδουνο..απλα το παθαινω οταν συμβει αυτο που θα με ταρακουνησει.
κ το αστειο ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να ελεγξω αυτη την αντιδραση με τιποτα.
η οικογενεια ξερει πια οτι εχω αυτη την αντιδραση σε ο.τι κακο..α κ ξεχασα..κανω κ αποπραγματοποιηση φουλ ..24ωρη για κανα μηνα.

----------


## Macgyver

E , τοτε εχεις σκαταθλιψη , αλλα λαιτ , πιο πολυ εισαι στεναχωρη , θεμα ιδιοσυγκρασιας , το μειζον κτθλκο επεισοδιο , αμα δεν κρατησει 2-3 βδομαδες , δεν μπορει να χαρακτηριστει ως τετοιο , αλλα απανωτα κτθλκα επεισοδια , σαν σπανιο μου ακουγεται ...................... δεν ξερω , καμμια φορα , ειναι καποιος καταθλιπτικος , και δεν εχει την συνηθη συμπτωματολογια , ακομα κι ενας γιατρος μπορει να δυσκολευτει να διακρινει μια κτθλψη απο εναν στεναχωρο χαρακτηρα η μια υπερβολικη αντιδραση σε δυσαρεστα γεγονοτα ...................την απραγματοποιηση , δεν την εχω βιωσει , δεν ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι .... μην κανω και τον γιατρο , την γνωμη μου λεω ........για να σε γλυτωσω απο φαρμακα .....

----------


## anxious4ever

ΚΑΛΕ μου η κατασταση αυτη οταν με πιανει κραταει πανω απο μηνα αν δεν παρω φαρμακο εκεινη την στιγμη..δλδ αργει χωρις φαρμακο..αλλα οταν παρω φαρμακο κ συνελθω ολα ειναι παλι καλα μετα..
δεν ξερω..αυτοι ισχυριζονται οτι απλα σε ασχημα γεγονοτα βγαζω αυτη την αμυνα.
οποτε μαθαινω κ ζω με αυτο.την επομενη φορα θα παρω μισο ρεμερον το βραδυ μονο για κανα μηνα -2 κ θα ηρεμησω πιο ευκολα.

----------


## Macgyver

> ΚΑΛΕ μου η κατασταση αυτη οταν με πιανει κραταει πανω απο μηνα αν δεν παρω φαρμακο εκεινη την στιγμη..δλδ αργει χωρις φαρμακο..αλλα οταν παρω φαρμακο κ συνελθω ολα ειναι παλι καλα μετα..
> δεν ξερω..αυτοι ισχυριζονται οτι απλα σε ασχημα γεγονοτα βγαζω αυτη την αμυνα.
> οποτε μαθαινω κ ζω με αυτο.την επομενη φορα θα παρω μισο ρεμερον το βραδυ μονο για κανα μηνα -2 κ θα ηρεμησω πιο ευκολα.


Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να γραψω ............... η επιστημη εχει σηκωσει τα χερια ψηλα ...... εισαι σε κτθλψη , αλλα δεν εισαι κιολας ....... σου χρειαζονται τα φαρμακα , αλλα δεν σουναι κι απαραιτητα , τα παιρνεις κατα περιπτωση , περιεργο , δεν λειτουργουν ετσι τα φαρμακα αυτα ...............οτι σε φωτισει κανε ....... και ποιοι ειναι ' αυτοι ΄? ( μπαι δε γουει )

----------


## anxious4ever

οι γιατροι καλε...οσοι με βλεπουν αυτο λενε..
πιθανον υποτροπιαζουσα καταθλιψη..η οποια συμβαινει με αφορμες..
μα δεν μ αφηνει κιολας η ζωη μου να την παθαινω μονιμα..
εχω λαιβ.γιορτες χαρες κ πανηγυρια..τωρα ρε συ...λογικα η καταθλιψη με αφορμες δεν συμβαινει?
πιστευω οτι επειδη εχω μια δραστηρια ζωη..δεν προλαβαινω να την παθω σοτ ξεκουδουνο.
εχω παρεες κ ειμαι κοινωνικη κ κανω πολλα..οποτε που να προκαμω να την παθω.
καθε μερα δουλεια..προβες ..βολτες..σκ τωρα το καλοκαιρι ειδικα οι φιλοι με τραβολογανε για μπανια, φωτιες στην παραλια κλπ..ε τι να παθεις καταθλιψη?εχω καιρο για τετοια?

----------


## anxious4ever

ξερεις ποτε κινδυνευω αρκετα να το παθω ?το καταχειμωνο που ειμαι πιο κουλ κ αν βαριεμαι ή ρουτινιασω υπερβολικα , κ συμβει κ κατι...ασχημο..νταξ εκει δνε την γλιτωνω..πεφτω στα ταρταρα.

----------


## anxious4ever

μηπως ειναι εποχικη?
η λιγο κ απ αυτη?...το σκ που ειχε χαλια καιρο εκλαιγα 3 μερες..
μολις βγηκε ηλιος κ μου θυμισε τι εχω να κανω..εκει συνηλθα παλι.

----------


## Macgyver

> μηπως ειναι εποχικη?
> η λιγο κ απ αυτη?...το σκ που ειχε χαλια καιρο εκλαιγα 3 μερες..
> μολις βγηκε ηλιος κ μου θυμισε τι εχω να κανω..εκει συνηλθα παλι.


Μαλλον , λεγεται SAD , seasonal affectional disorder , πολυ κοινη στις Βορειες χωρες ..............και ποσους γιατρους εχεις παρακαλω ?

Παντως εγω που εχω σκαταθλιψη με πιστοποιητικο , εχω να μπω στην θαλασσα που την λατρευω , απο το 2004 ..........οποτε δεν πα να με τρβολογανε , ΔΕΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ........

----------


## turtle

Mε τα cybalta έφτασα στο 40 νούμερο τζίν από το 36 αυτά έχω να πω από σήμερα αυστηρή δίαιτα ... :Frown: (( πρώτη φορά πάω στη ζωή μου για ψώνια και παίρνω τέτοια απογοήτευση ...να σημειώσω με την έναρξη του καλοκαιριού ....καιρός για παραλία ..

----------


## ioannis2

Ρώτα για το Faverin. Απ ότι γνωρίζω δεν έχει ως παρενέργεια τήν πάχυνση.
Ωστόσο, το αν ευθύνεται ενα φαρμακο για πάχος θα το διαπιστώσεις όταν μετα που το ξεκίνησες, ενώ η διατροφη σου ήταν στα ίδια επίπεδα με πριν, νιώθεις συμπτώματα πεινας και κατα συνέπεια αναγκη για τροφή για να χορτασεις. Αν δεν συμβαινει κατι τετοιο (λόγω φαρμακου), η καταθλιψη είτε μας παχαίνει (η σκεψη για να ξεφυγει απο τα αισθηματα θλιψης κατευθυνει στο φαί) ειτε κόβετε η όρεξη μας. Πιστευω πως το δευτερο συμβαινει σε πιο βαριες καταστασεις.

----------


## Macgyver

> Mε τα cybalta έφτασα στο 40 νούμερο τζίν από το 36 αυτά έχω να πω από σήμερα αυστηρή δίαιτα ...(( πρώτη φορά πάω στη ζωή μου για ψώνια και παίρνω τέτοια απογοήτευση ...να σημειώσω με την έναρξη του καλοκαιριού ....καιρός για παραλία ..


Συμφωνωμε τον Γιαννη , δεν φταει το cymbalta , ασε που τοχω παρει , αλλα τα νοραδρενιλικα φαρμακα , οπως αυτο , που εχει και αντιχολενιργικη δραση , δεν ανοιγουν την ορεξη , δεν παχαινουν , μαλλον ειναι ψυχογενης η ορεξη σου .......... τι μαλλον , σχεδον σιγουρα ........ κρατω μια μικρη επιφυλαξη , ετσι ........

----------


## Di Francesco

> Συμφωνωμε τον Γιαννη , δεν φταει το cymbalta , ασε που τοχω παρει , αλλα τα νοραδρενιλικα φαρμακα , οπως αυτο , που εχει και αντιχολενιργικη δραση , δεν ανοιγουν την ορεξη , δεν παχαινουν , μαλλον ειναι ψυχογενης η ορεξη σου .......... τι μαλλον , σχεδον σιγουρα ........ κρατω μια μικρη επιφυλαξη , ετσι ........



Νομιζω οτι τελικα ολα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα παχαινουν με τον ιδιο μηχανισμο που ριχνουν και την λιμπιντο, η μειωμενη λιμπιντο εχει να κανει με τα ανδρογονα και τα οιστρογονα. Μεγαλυτερη λιμπιντο καλυτερος μεταβολισμος τουλαχιστον σε εμας στους αντρες. Ειναι η τεταρτη μερα που παιρνω το cymbalta και ηδη σκεφτομαι να το διακοψω γιατι με αγχωνει αυτο το σεναριο και γινομαι χειροτερα...  :Smile:  Αν γνωριζει καποιος ειδικος απο το τροπο δρασης τους και οχι εμπειρικα ποιο δεν παχαινει τελικα ας σχολιασει

----------


## λουλούδι

Λοιπον δυο δεν παχαινουν..τα λαντος και τα wellbutrin..πολυ καλα τα δευτερα απλα για μενα δεν κανει..με πιαναν πολυ παντως οταν τα επαιρνα, και δεν ειναι SSRI

----------


## Stasa1979

Μεχρι ποσο καιρο μπορουμε να παίρνουμε seroxat;εγω μετα απο 1 μιση χρονο που το παιρνω δε μπορω να το κοψω ουτε σταδιακα....εχω πολυ εντονες ζαλαδες κ ημικρανίες κ μου το ξανααρχιζει....προσπαθησε να μου το αλλαξει με entact αλλα εγινα χαλια κ ξαναγυρισα στο seroxat

----------


## giorgos panou

Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα επιδρούν στο κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα και επηρεάζουν τους νευρώνες του εγκεφάλου που σχετίζονται με την όρεξη για φαγητό. Αυξάνουν την επιθυμία μας (κυρίως) για υδατάνθρακες -ζυμαρικά, γλυκά, ψωμί, πατάτες-, αλλά και γενικότερα το αίσθημα της πείνας, ενώ επιβραδύνουν το βασικό μεταβολικό ρυθμο. 
Γενικα επειδη αυξανουν την σεροτονινη και αλλα στοιχεια του οργανισμου μας ωστε να εχουμε ορεξη για ζωη! μαζι μας αυξανουν και την ορεξη για φαγητο! αλλα ταυτοχρονα πολλα απο αυτα μιωνουν και την ορεξη για σεξ! 
Ετσι λοιπον ο μονος τροπος για να αποφυγουμε την αυξηση βαρους χωρις να παψουμε την θεραπεια ειναι η αλλαγη του διετολογιου μας! η αλλαγη των ωρων της μερας που τρωμε και τελος η αθληση!

----------


## Kostass85

Θα συμφωνήσω με Γιώργο Πάνου. Μακριά από περίπτερο τροφές που έχουν Ε. Τώρα αυτά τα Έψιλον τα βάζουν και στους φούρνους. Όπως το χημικό που έχει τη μορφή αλατιού και λέγεται όξινο γλουταμινικο νάτριο. Είναι αυτό που έχουν οι περισσότερες περιπτεροτροφες όπως τα πατατάκια και οι σοκολάτες και κάνουν τον εγκέφαλο να μη σταματάει να τα ζητά. (Κακώς δεν έχουμε βγάλει νόμο να το απαγορεύσουν. Προκαλεί βλάβες στον εγκέφαλο.) Και φυσικά η άσκηση. Βγείτε έξω στη φύση κάντε τζοκινγκ στον πεζόδρομο της παραλιακής. Ο ήλιος και η άσκηση ανεβάζουν τη διάθεσή μας και ταυτόχρονα δε παίρνετε βάρος!

----------


## Antonis8

Εμένα μου έγραψε ο γιατρός ζολοφτ για έξι μήνες. Δεν τα έχω ξεκινήσει ακόμα. Είμαι 29 ετών, πάντα αδύνατος με πολύ γρήγορο μεταβολισμό, ό,τι και να φάω δηλαδή αποκλείεται να πάρω κιλά και συνήθως χάνω και πολύ εύκολα αν δεν τρώω επαρκείς υδατάνθρακες. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρω κιλά; Δεν είμαι πια και πολύ μικρός. Τα κιλά αυξάνονται γενικά λόγω της αυξημένης όρεξης ή υπάρχει κάποιος άλλο παράγοντας που με την αγωγή επηρεάζει το σώμα; Μπορεί να αλλάξει ο μεταβολισμός μου δηλαδή;;

----------

